# What might this be "Bug? found in aquarium"



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

any ideas? It was found in a neglected Shrimp tank.





I'm assumming dragonfly, But its abit different then the pictures I have and shorter.


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

pretty sure its a dragonfly larvae - they're voracious predators. how did it get in the tank?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure how it got in the tank,
They told me all they fed was shrimp pellets and algae wafers, along with some veg slices,
Nothing new added for months.
Anyways

I volunteered & tore the whole tank down looking for the problem,
When I showed them this guy they freaked out,
They wondered why the shrimp wasn't reproducing like they was,
Well This guy was very plump from all the easy food.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Eeeewwwww...

That is all


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Romad said:


> Eeeewwwww...
> 
> That is all


LOL, I agree. :lol:


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks like a cricket to me, but I don't know that a dragon fly larvae looks like to compare it to.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

thats creepy 0_0 lol looked like a giant water bug to me XD


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like it is a "dragonfly" thanks for all the responses


----------



## Ellador (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, that's just weird...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Romad said:


> Eeeewwwww...
> 
> That is all


This made me lol.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have an odd bug in one of my tanks-
it looks like a spider... Swims around a lot and hides in the large stands of stargrass.

A picture is impossible- I rarely see it, and it's smaller than a US dime.
It's in my cory tank (soon to have neons and silvertips), so I doubt it could eat any of my fish... It's ignored the two ghost shrimp in the tank (that the cories ignore- lol.)



It's an interesting fella- I may name it. Could be the same as your bug, but it's hard to say since yours is bigger and I don't know what it looks like underwater...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

redchigh said:


> I have an odd bug in one of my tanks-
> it looks like a spider... Swims around a lot and hides in the large stands of stargrass.
> 
> A picture is impossible- I rarely see it, and it's smaller than a US dime.
> ...


Can we get a picture??


----------



## Ellador (Dec 25, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Can we get a picture??


Oohh, I wanna see, too! ; )


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well he's fast, and I don't have a quality camera...

I did catch him and place him in a little 1qt tank. Lets see if he survives. (He was in the tank with my cories, and one of the cories is having trouble with his swim bladder. It's unlikely, but perhaps he was stung or bitten or something.)


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

redchigh said:


> Well he's fast, and I don't have a quality camera...
> 
> I did catch him and place him in a little 1qt tank. Lets see if he survives. (He was in the tank with my cories, and one of the cories is having trouble with his swim bladder. It's unlikely, but perhaps he was stung or bitten or something.)


 
thats scary 0_0 i just found some cyclops in my tank ^^ really happy that.

have you found what that spider thing could be? maybe a water strider?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

water striders cant swim i dont think... they just slide on the water's surface tension...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

there are spiders that can dive and swim though.. Diving bell spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

oh whoops i replied to this but was trying to add on to the first page about the dragonfly larvae, then i couldnt figure out how to delete this post.... so i just edited it with this.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i just found a beetle-like insect in my shrimp tank, it was eating all my plants. Does anyone know what that is? Kinda looked like a pond snail from teh top but it moved fast. I tried to catch it with tweezers but crushed it by accident :-/.


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Jan 11, 2011)

I found this picture of a dragonfly larvae on google. It looks the same to me


----------

